# "First 64KB RAM failed to start" error



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, thanks for reading.

I have a Dell Dimension 9200 computer (with 2×1GB RAM) and it doesn't start up.

The beep code is 1-3-2.

I searched the internet for what it means and come across as the first 64KB RAM has failed to start.

I have used new working RAM (tested on another computer) and it doesn't work. I have used one existing ram and it doesn't work and have tried putting them in different slots. Nothing seems to work, do you think it's the motherboard? Does anyone have a solution?

Many many thanks.

Regards,
Neko


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Any response please?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The RAM may not be compatible . the specs call for dual-channel 533-, 667-, and 800-MHz DDR2

did it ever work in that pc?

Beep codes for that pc are here: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9200/en/SM_EN/adtshoot.htm#wp1056390

Check the diagnostic lights also


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for the reply simpswr.

The new RAM is identical to the default RAM so I don't think there is an issue with the compatibility. Also, I have used the new RAM on the computer before.

The diagnostic lights indicates only: #1

Which, from the Dell site provided, means:
"No memory modules are detected."

I have tried the solutions of using one RAM and switching slots but all fails.

Does anyone have addition info to help me?
Many many thanks.

Neko


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you still have the original memory sticks?


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

I still do. They are Kingston 1GB PC2-4200U RAM.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried booting with just the old memory sticks?


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep, I have. But still fails.

New and old RAM with the same conclusion.

I fear it maybe the motherboard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It may well be . . did you have any power outages or surges prior to this happening?

If you have not done it yet, you could put in just the original memory and then reset the BIOS to defaults . . or reset the CMOS by taking the battery out for a half hour with the power disconnected.


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

simpswr said:


> It may well be . . did you have any power outages or surges prior to this happening?


Not that I have known of. I don't think that were any power cuts or anything.



simpswr said:


> If you have not done it yet, you could put in just the original memory and then reset the BIOS to defaults . . or reset the CMOS by taking the battery out for a half hour with the power disconnected.


Unfortunately, I already removed the battery for the entire night yesterday but still no luck. This isn't looking very positive.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sure isn't . . I'll ask for help . . stay tuned


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you very very very much simpswr.
Much much appreciated.

I will be waiting for a reply.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should have 4 ram slots on that board try using the second and fourth slot see if it will boot using them


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, wrench97

Thanks for the reply.
I'll tried using the second and fourth slot but still fails.
Do you have any additional ideas? Or what is wrong with my computer?

Many thanks.

Neko


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually when Dell boards fail to find installed ram in both sets of slots it's a failed MB
I would check the Power supply at the 24 pin for 12v, 5v and 3.3v , But I really doubt that will be the issue, Saw quite a few of the XPS400/9150's do it with the 945 chip set board
but I got away from them by the time the XPS410/9200 965 chip set came out.

Do you have access to a digital volt meter?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

could be electrostatic damage to the ram, mabe mobo damaged?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the problem occur when you installed the new Ram or after it had been installed for a period of time?
Did you do anything inside the the case immediately before the problem started?
Usually on the Dell boards it's a capacitor or voltage regulator circuit that fails most of the time, you won't see any burn spots or swelling on the capacitor like you would normally expect to see.


----------



## TestCard (Oct 19, 2008)

The 64K ram may not the Ram stick you added.
It could be the mainboard onboard system RAM.


----------



## yoron (Dec 15, 2008)

Neko. I have the exact same problem with my 9200, and I've tried changing Video card, memory (& banks too), etc without success. Did you find any solution? the beep code is 1-3-2. and 'flash code' is -1- (first light 'ON' at all time, but with 'green' light on it? Shouldn't it be amber if wrong??).

I don't know what other memory there might be on the mother-card?
If you're not talking about Rom memory?

Also older motherboards used to have 'jumpers/switches' that you could 'zero' the cmos bios with, but not this one 

Phreaks me out... 
Anyone got an idea???


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Yoron,

Unfortunately I have no solution to this, as the computer is still sitting there collecting dust. It been a long time since I've been searching for answers on the net due to the lack of free time. However, I do remember there was a post on Dell website about this matter. However, again there were no answers (well, the last time I check anyway).

I did however removed the battery for the entire night. But still no luck.

I too are still searching for answers so if you do find any please please inform me too!

Kind Regards,
Neko


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Did the problem occur when you installed the new Ram or after it had been installed for a period of time?
> Did you do anything inside the the case immediately before the problem started?
> Usually on the Dell boards it's a capacitor or voltage regulator circuit that fails most of the time, you won't see any burn spots or swelling on the capacitor like you would normally expect to see.


Sorry for the bumping...
... and sorry for the super late replies! :laugh:

I have examined the whole board and there are no obivious burn spots or swellings.



TestCard said:


> The 64K ram may not the Ram stick you added.
> It could be the mainboard onboard system RAM.


That is what I fear the most! That the on-board motherboard RAM is broken. If that is the case, it there a way to recover/repair this problem?

Kind Regards,
Neko


----------



## yoron (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok first of all 
Found this 'do it yourself course' for technicians/support people at.
http://67.79.14.225/dcse/dcse2007/Desktops/Desktops/Dimension/9200/sysbd_jumpers.htm
and there is 'jumpers' on this one too.

So I just cleared the Cmos and will try again
Try to restart it, I've heard some others succeeding with that after letting in be turned off for some days.


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Many thanks Yoron.
Unfortunately I will only be able to test this when I get back home later tonight.
Please please keep me posted!

Many many thanks!
Regards,
Neko


----------



## yoron (Dec 15, 2008)

Btw, that ram memory you are discussing, are you referring to the 'flash' memory for upgrading the bios and allowing a faster boot sequence?
I don't get what memory it might be?

----------
Neko, clear the cmos(bios) first. 
Without any power attached including sound video etc...


Just look at the link I gave before and print it out or memorize...
" 
1.

Locate the 2-pin CMOS jumper (CLRCMOS) on the system board.

A NOTE indicates important information that helps you make better use of your computer. 

NOTE: When the computer ships, no jumper plug is on the CMOS jumper (RTCRST).

2. Remove the jumper plug from the password jumper (CLRPSWD) pins 1 and 2.

3. Place the jumper plug on the CMOS jumper (CLRCMOS) pins 1 and 2 and wait approximately 5 seconds.

4. Remove the jumper plug and replace it on the password jumper (CLRPSWD) pins 1 and 2.

----------------------

First now you connect all electricity and test.
But probably you knew this already


----------



## Neko (Jan 13, 2008)

Many thanks Yoron! I will give it a try when I get back home later tonight.
Have you tried it? Did it solve the problem?

Kind Regards,
Neko


----------



## yoron (Dec 15, 2008)

Last update, it works again?
At times (starting) giving '1' memory error but at times 'just working'.
And no, it's not mine, thank God

So try to restart it every evning, and leave the 'juice' flowing as that was what we did 
Although we nulled the flash etc before, but last time (one year ago) it behaved this way the guy just 'waited' for it to start working :))

So leave it connected and try to restart it, that is as we seem to have a similar problem?
And yes, Raptor was right, when I succeeded to get the bios working I found that you have a hardware raid on the motherboard.

So forget about windows 'spanning'.

Good luck and be 'stubborn' 

Yoron.

But I still doesn't know if it's the PSU or the mother board???


----------

